# US Sailor Hacked to Death in Guatemala



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Just FYI-

A US sailor was hacked to death in Guatemala.

GUATEMALA CITY - Robbers armed with machetes hacked a U.S. tourist to death and seriously wounded his wife in an attack aboard the couple's sailboat in northeastern Guatemala, the woman told The Associated Press on Sunday.



In a telephone interview from her hospital bed, Nancy Dryden, 67, said her husband, Daniel Perry Dryden, 66, was killed by four men who boarded their boat late Saturday while it was anchored in Lake Izabal.

"They poked us and stabbed us with the machetes, and they were asking for money, specifically dollars," said Dryden, who was listed in stable condition at a hospital in the lakeside town of Morales.

The thieves were apparently unhappy with the take. "We had a few quetzales (Guatemala's currency), but we had no dollars with us on the boat," Dryden recounted.

The Drydens, who are retired and live near Anchorage, Alaska, had bought the boat in February. They were equipping the vessel in preparation for a voyage into the Caribbean and eventually to the eastern coast of the United States.

Dryden said the four assailants may have reached the boat by swimming from shore and brandished long machetes that "seemed liked curved swords."

After assaulting the couple, the men demanded she hand over the keys to the vessel, which has an auxiliary motor. When she didn't _ she was unable to tell whether they wanted the keys to the boat, or a small dinghy the couple used to get to shore _ the men left, also apparently by swimming.

Dryden struggled over to the boat's radio and sent out a distress call. "I said we need help ... I said my husband was not moving," Dryden recalled.
She said she expects her children to arrive in Guatemala Monday and plans to be transferred to the United States for medical care.

Assistant Police Commissioner Luis Say said the attack is being investigated.

Located near Guatemala's Caribbean coast, Lake Izabal is popular among tourists for its jungle scenery and wildlife.

In March, protesting farmers briefly kidnapped four Belgian tourists at Lake Izabal to press for the release of a jailed activist. They were released unharmed.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Sad news and a reason to pull up the latter, when your on the boat.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Freesail99 said:


> Sad news and a reason to pull up the latter, when your on the boat.


Pulling up the ladder wouldn't hurt either


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

> Pulling up the ladder wouldn't hurt either


Ha, it's past my bed time, lol I even type with a Jersey accent.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Free...I prefer the latter response on the ladder. See ya lader.


----------



## Grotius (Jul 8, 2008)

Very sad news. I don't know if pulling up the ladder would have bought them enough time. What a terrible thing.


----------



## jerryrlitton (Oct 14, 2002)

"An armed society is a polite society"

Jerry


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

I suppose the moral of the story is safety in numbers and don't park so close to the beach... 



jerryrlitton said:


> "An armed society is a polite society"


If you believe that, you should move to Iraq. ..but we've discussed all this before.


----------



## jerryrlitton (Oct 14, 2002)

Been to the desert twice before...and you?


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Hartley18 said:


> I suppose the moral of the story is safety in numbers and don't park so close to the beach...


Or too close to Guatemala


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

jerryrlitton said:


> Been to the desert twice before...and you?


Desert?!? Mate, I've spent 18 months in Whyalla - that was desert enough for me! 

...but for now I'm quite happy to live in the city, thanks. 



poopdeckpappy said:


> Or too close to Guatemala




I'm sure it's a nice place to visit, but I can't say Guatemala would be high on my vacation list... Come to think of it, neither is Cuba..


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hartley18 said:


> I'm sure it's a nice place to visit, but I can't say Guatemala would be high on my vacation list... Come to think of it, neither is Cuba..


My thoughts exactly lol


----------



## jerryrlitton (Oct 14, 2002)

Hartley18 said:


> Desert?!? Mate, I've spent 18 months in Whyalla - that was desert enough for me!
> 
> ...but for now I'm quite happy to live in the city, thanks.
> 
> ...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Cuba is probably a lot safer than Guatemala. Totalitarian regimes tend to keep law and order as a high priority. Mussolini had the trains even running on time.


----------



## jnsailing (Jul 4, 2008)

The Italian trains have never really run on time although the "on time" percentage is quite high - They just "re-schedule" them if there is any sort of delay - Having spent 18 months of my life there I know - Oh - And if there is a nice sunny day in June they call a strike and go to the beach  

John N.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

But, were you there when Mussolini was running the place??? I don't think so.


jnsailing said:


> The Italian trains have never really run on time although the "on time" percentage is quite high - They just "re-schedule" them if there is any sort of delay - Having spent 18 months of my life there I know - Oh - And if there is a nice sunny day in June they call a strike and go to the beach
> 
> John N.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

[Thread_Creep]
That beats Tokyo - I was on the green line (Yamanote) which was delayed for 10 minutes and all 10 of these minutes were filled with profuse apologies from the driver, then from the brakeman, then from the driver again. And they really meant their apologies, taking the delay as a personal affront! I think a Japanese train driver would have a heart attack trying to work in Italy.
[/Thread_Creep]
I do feel sorry for the remaining family members in this thread and certainly hope that justice is swift and decisive (and final).


----------



## Coreyboy18 (Jun 2, 2008)

jnsailing said:


> The Italian trains have never really run on time although the "on time" percentage is quite high - They just "re-schedule" them if there is any sort of delay - Having spent 18 months of my life there I know - Oh - And if there is a nice sunny day in June they call a strike and go to the beach
> 
> John N.


They do not need a nice sunny day in June to do that...I was just there for four weeks and they do it any time they can/want. But I must say that they have their sh** together and even with the strikes, things always work out for everyone...especially since they normally plan the strikes ahead of time and people make their plans around it.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Coreyboy18 said:


> They do not need a nice sunny day in June to do that...I was just there for four weeks and they do it any time they can/want. But I must say that they have their sh** together and even with the strikes, things always work out for everyone...especially since they normally plan the strikes ahead of time and people make their plans around it.


Hmmm...why not just call them holidays and be done with it..

Oh and as for on topic....My typical responce....Kill em, kill them all.


----------



## retclt (Nov 7, 2006)

jerryrlitton said:


> "An armed society is a polite society"
> 
> Jerry


Absolutely!!!


----------



## RichNH (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm curious, I understand that this sort of attack isn't uncommon. I would think that some sort of system such as a cattle/horse fence could be constructed that you could turn on when you retire. Also, again not being familiar with what I call large boats (i.e. anything that has a cabin you can sleep in) wouldn't it be possible to lock the door after you've retired? I can't imagine (being as paranoid as I am) not locking the door if I've set up for the night in a strange location.

I also don't know the laws regarding firearms in a situation such as this. I imagine it depends on the given country.

Rich


----------



## seabreeze_97 (Apr 30, 2006)

The sad, rediculous reality is that two people followed the rules on weapons, and were hacked to death. Had they been allowed to carry weapons to protect themselves and not be threatened by lesser morality, we wouldn't keep having gun threads to argue over. As usual, the law-abiding, decent people pay the price. The killers? Were they caught? Well, I guess it's all okay, 'cause at least they didn't have guns. Pathetic!


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Now I just need a boat big enough to land it on..


----------



## RichNH (Aug 5, 2008)

So, forget the other countries, how far off the coast would one have to be in order to not come under the jurisdiction of the state authorities regarding firearms laws (speaking of US law)?

Rich


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

My heartfelt condolences and sympathy for Nancy Dryden, her family and friends. 
I knew another couple personally that almost exactly the same thing happened to. 
The unfortunate fact is, there are bad people everywhere. Even here in Florida where it is perfectly legal to possess and carry firearms. 
Personally, I think that as long as a person has undergone at least some basic training in handling and shooting weapons, it's a good idea to have them on board. (and in the house, car, church, etc. etc.)
If a country has rules against it, then I would choose to either not go, or go and risk the consequences. I carried a 12 gauge and a 32 cal. revolver from Ca. to Fl. I never declared them and I wasn't searched. It was a risk I was willing to take. Right or wrong. Foolish or wise. 
In reality though, stuff like this is just going to occur once in a while. It's sad but unavoidable. Look at the man killed over the weekend in China. There they are, probably the trip of their lifetime, in China to watch their son-in-law coach the men's soccer team compete in the Olympics. They are out sight-seeing and just happen to be in the same place as some wacko and the husband gets stabbed to death. You just can't always predict stuff like that or protect yourself from it.
No matter how well armed you are. 
At least us mortals can't.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

RichNH said:


> So, forget the other countries, how far off the coast would one have to be in order to not come under the jurisdiction of the state authorities regarding firearms laws (speaking of US law)?
> 
> Rich


I think it's 12nm


----------



## seabreeze_97 (Apr 30, 2006)

RichNH said:


> So, forget the other countries, how far off the coast would one have to be in order to not come under the jurisdiction of the state authorities regarding firearms laws (speaking of US law)?
> 
> Rich


SCREW the other countries, and this one as well when it puts limp-wristed, politically correct, reality incorrect laws in place that allow criminals to get away with things I'd get sent up the river for. I've never had anything worse than a speeding ticket in my life. I've earned the right already granted in the Constitution. The fact that people point to "other" countries as an example of what to do is as backwards the following statement sounds:

Don't carry a gun. Be civilized. Be at the mercy of thugs and criminals. 
Die knowing you didn't protect yourself as well as you could've. The world is a safer place now that you've been beat, hacked, or stabbed to death since you presented no hostility in your own defense.

Is it possible you'll get gunned down by some pirates with more, and bigger guns. Yes. There's always someone bigger, faster, whatever, but to go in as defenseless as a newborn? Why is it, as a flag vessel for the US, we have no right to keep a firearm onboard. That boat is a piece of America, anywhere in the world. As long as it remains in a safe on the boat, and is checked with port authorities, what is wrong with it? If I use that weapon illegally, hey, draw and quarter me, but in my own defense? How is this EVER wrong?


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

Have those three American ladies who took the metals in fencing (saber) and have them crew on your boat and provide them with cutlasses


----------



## jerryrlitton (Oct 14, 2002)

seabreeze_97 said:


> SCREW the other countries, and this one as well when it puts limp-wristed, politically correct, reality incorrect laws in place that allow criminals to get away with things I'd get sent up the river for. I've never had anything worse than a speeding ticket in my life. I've earned the right already granted in the Constitution. The fact that people point to "other" countries as an example of what to do is as backwards the following statement sounds:
> 
> Don't carry a gun. Be civilized. Be at the mercy of thugs and criminals.
> Die knowing you didn't protect yourself as well as you could've. The world is a safer place now that you've been beat, hacked, or stabbed to death since you presented no hostility in your own defense.
> ...


Damn Good post. 
Jerry


----------



## RichNH (Aug 5, 2008)

heck Seabreeze, I just wanted to know how far off the coast I had to be before I could mount the Ma Deuces and charge them, that's all....


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'll throw a couple quotes out there that I like on the topic of firearms for self-defense.

1. "A society who gives up a little freedom for little security, deserves neither and will loose both." -Benjamin Franklin.

2. "When you need it, and don't have it, you sing a different tune." -Michael Gross (Family Ties sitcom dad) in film "Tremors" 1990.

For the record "ignorant" was not used in a derogatory fashion. I can't stand when ignorant people misconstrue the context/definition of the word "ignorant".

ignorant - definition of ignorant by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I wish the world were as Seabeeze says. Unfortunately...once you are in territorial waters you have to obey other countries rules. Many of these countries require you to both declare your arms and then turn them in to the customs people to be held until your departure. If you don't declare them, and they board you for inspection and find them...you lose more than the guns...jail time, fines and loss of the boat are all possibilities. 
So...you lose the ability to defend yourself in harbor which is where the vast majority of attacks take place...and you have the inconvenience of needing to return to the same check in port to get your guns back before you leave the country. 
For us...mace, machetes and spear guns were a more practical alternative than guns...but I would have much preferred to have a nice riot gun on board!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Rob-

*Would this be you:*



> After making the long trip from Kailua, Hawaii, Sergeant First Class Robert Mango won the Army Reserve champion title with a 2567-75X.


----------



## RichNH (Aug 5, 2008)

I guess I started this whole rant about firearms. Being a newbie I don't know where the emotional landmines (or would that be seamines?) are. I suppose that all the forums I belong to have these undercurrents of issues. I try to avoid them if possible since I find little is gained by arguing about the issue (most people already have their minds made up).

Just so everyone knows what flag I'm flying should the issue be addressed in the future and to avoid any misunderstandings. I've been active in a more or less role in pro-gun politics for 40 some years now (since '65 or there abouts) and am a life member of the US NRA. I used to be a competitive high power rifle shooter although I ran out of money long before I got really good at it. I'm an Army vet of 9 years whose MOS was 11B (Infantry, light weapons, for those not in the know). I'm a conceal carry permit holder and exercise that permit almost 24/7. So now you all know, when I comment on this issue, where I'm coming from.

As far as US laws are concerned, I think we just took a solid breath of fresh air this year with the USSC decision on the Second Amendment. I fully anticipate that this decision will, in the next 25 - 50 years, lead to a fuller implementation and solidifying of the Second Amendment in the US. I think this will benefit travelers in particular in that I can't see how, given the decision, the lack of national reciprocity regarding firearms can remain. Sooner or later it's going to come to a head and at that point Americans who are legally able to own and use and carry firearms will be able to do so in the entire country without harassment. This will be a good day indeed for boat owners who sail the coastal waterways.

Peace to all.

Rich


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Damn Sailingdog, good detective work. I actually never saw that article/blurb. It's a little embarassing though since it wasn't a stellar performance. My main forte was high power rifle and the US Palma Team.
On a side note I didn't realize how pompous my OP sounded. I guess it's like going food shopping when you're hungry, you shouldn't post replies to topics when pet peeves and personal feeling are involved.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Stillraining said:


> Now I just need a boat big enough to land it on..


I just LOVE girls with guns!!!

I say raise the ladder and chamber the fifty......


----------



## cnc33voodoo (May 15, 2008)

the way to prevent these crimes is to stay out of these countries.
let these countries suffer the economical woes of no tourism and i assure you their governments will make it top prority to provide a safe environment for visitors.
if you insist on going, screw the gun laws.if i heard footsteps on my deck i would be putting a few holes thru it.


----------



## hesseroni1 (Aug 13, 2008)

*Packing Heat*

I agree with Seabreeze and Jerry on the gun part. If I ever buy I a boat and go somewhere foreign. I'm definately keeping my .45 on the boat. Maybe I wouldn't have time to get to it, but I'd feel a whole lot safer know it's there. I also think dying would be a lot more tolerable knowing I took at least one of those thugs with me.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Hey...Scary update. Looks like Rio Dulce and Guatemala are haveing a seiries of attacks all of a sudden. Time to cross it off the cruising list. Shame...it was so peaceful and crime free for so long.

Rio Dulce Robbery/Murder - Cruisers & Sailing Forums


----------



## jnew (Aug 3, 2000)

hesseroni1 said:


> I agree with Seabreeze and Jerry on the gun part. If I ever buy I a boat and go somewhere foreign. I'm definately keeping my .45 on the boat. Maybe I wouldn't have time to get to it, but I'd feel a whole lot safer know it's there. I also think dying would be a lot more tolerable knowing I took at least one of those thugs with me.


Fair enough, and I'm not trying to be critical or express any pro- or anti-gun bias, but Camaraderie's point is well taken and important. The legal penalties for carrying a firearm on your boat in many foreign countries are severe, if not outright draconian. And many foreign countries are considerably less concerned with the due process rights of apprehended individuals than the U.S. Carry if you must, but don't count on your Second Amendment rights to help you in foreign countries.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I don't rely on my second amendment rights. I rely on the principle that its "better to be judged by twelve than carried by six". (jury/pallbearers). If O.J. is still free than there's hope. Plus broke laws are only punishable if you get caught.


----------



## RickQuann (May 27, 2005)

Thats terrible what happened to the Drydens. 

While there's no substitute for the security of a Glock, pepper spray might be a "legal" alternative while cruising in foreign waters. I backpack in griz country every September and carry a large bear- size canister of pepper spray. It shoots a shotgun blast out to 35-40 feet and could very easily repel robbers, or at least, give you time to knock 'em senseless with a barracuda bat.


----------



## RichNH (Aug 5, 2008)

I drilled into the link to the cruiser forum and it was reported that the guy who was murdered heard the bad guys trying to steal the outboard off the dingy. 

According to the article on his wife wanting to leave the country, he confronted them, a fatal mistake.

I've long held that many people in the US and other areas are too unaware of the dangers of life, having led a safe life in a "civilized" environment. We see this in city people who "want to commune with nature" and wind up lost or worse because they aren't aware of the natural dangers around them. Some may think murderers aren't natural, but I think they are, they are a fact of life, a part of the human condition and to be unaware of these predators and dangers that they present can lead to Darwinian consequences.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

For curiousity, anyone know of any foreign laws with respect to carring a compound bow?


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

HoneyDoII said:


> For curiousity, anyone know of any foreign laws with respect to carring a compound bow?


Probably considered an illegal weapon............as it is for hunting in US...

Why not a pneumatic spear gun...I use to have one of the originals when I was about 14/15...I wore it out shooting it in my parents basement...It would shoot 30' through the air and penetrate 4 or 5 inches of newspaper tied togather..I litterly shot it thousands of times.

Im in the mood to use one right now too.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Whats the reload time on one of those things?


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

HoneyDoII said:


> Whats the reload time on one of those things?


About the same as a compound bow if you've got a nasty approaching your boat..


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I think you're a bit confused. A compound bow is generally what most bow hunters use in the United States. It looks like this:










A crossbow, which is illegal for hunting use in most states, unless you are handicapped, looks like this:










And has been around in one form or the other since the middle ages, where it was used for defense, offense and hunting. It is probably a far better choice than a pneumatic spear gun, which is often illegal in many places, and has a far greater range than that. The crossbow i used in my youth had a range of well over 100 yards, and I was generally able to get a 5" group at 100 yards with it.



Stillraining said:


> Probably considered an illegal weapon............as it is for hunting in US...
> 
> Why not a pneumatic spear gun...I use to have one of the originals when I was about 14/15...I wore it out shooting it in my parents basement...It would shoot 30' through the air and penetrate 4 or 5 inches of newspaper tied togather..I litterly shot it thousands of times.
> 
> Im in the mood to use one right now too.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

I feel compelled to make a comment here, after reading some of the responses on this thread. I realize that many of you may simply be appaled (that is a nice word for it) at what happened to these people. I am too. It is a terrible thing and there is no excuse for it. I understand that will bring out emotional responses - like taking guns into foreign countries where they are illegal.

On the possibility that someone reading this might actually consider doing something that ill-conceived (no, stupid is a better word), realize that if they catch you (and they may very well catch you as you have to check in to their port and be boarded), losing your boat may be the BEST thing that happens. There are many examples of this in South America alone, and Mexico is a great example of a bordering country with ZERO tolerance for weapons - where even a single bullet may land you in a Mexican Prison.

Go here and take a gander... Firearms Arrests in Mexico - Press Release

If you have to pack, stay at home or avoid countries where they are illegal... period. Not doing so risks more than your financial future and boat, you and everyone on board may spend the rest of your life in a foreign prison.

- CD


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Cruisingdad - to add to what you stated, even if have no problems with having undeclared weaponry aboard: When the time comes and you are forced to use said weaponry, you become the guilty party instead of the victim unless you are willing (and able) to lie to the authorities about the provenance of said weaponry.


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

I agree entirely w/ CD -- you don't want to become involved with foreign police forces in many of the places cruisers go.

A few months back I did a long post on my experiences crossing borders with a rifle (see post #8 at http://www.sailnet.com/forums/cruising/41993-how-much-hassle-cruising-guns.html ). You'll see there that traveling with guns can be a hassle.

On all the customs forms I've seen they only seem to ask about "firearms" and "ammunition". I've also seen questions about "spearguns" or spear fishing gear in countries where spear fishing is illegal or reserved for locals. Some countries ask about possession of "flare guns" or "flare pistols". I've never seen anyone ask about cross bows. See Crossbows at Sportsman's Guide for an assortment of lethal looking merchandise.

Even if they don't asked and it's not covered explicitly in the country's law on weapons possession, I can envision a scenario where a customs agent searching your boat and finding a cross bow might decide he has discovered an opportunity have some fun with a "******".

But here's an idea for non-lethal self defense -- I saw an article recently about a guy being arrested for shining a green laser at a helocopter in flight. The cops said it could have blinded the pilot -- causing him to lose control of the helo and/or caused damage to his eyes. (Apparently green lasers are percieved as 35 X brighter than red lasers).

There are red "laser flares" on the market (I bought one recently for about $70) and they put out a pretty strong beam that apparently has a range of 20 miles or so. There are lots of warnings that come along with it about not looking at the laser or intentionally shining it in someones eyes at close range. You can buy the marine "laser flare" at any of the major marine outlets. A wider assortment of non-marine devices can be viewed at Laser Pointers and Portable Hand Held Laser Systems

I don't know much about the effects of lasers on human sight, but I wonder what effect it might have on a bad guy coming into your cockpit at night if you flashed him in the face a few times with a laser flare at close range and then folowed up with a few wacks to the knees and elbows from the baseball bat you keep handy to subdue fish.

I don't think customs agents would give anyone a problem for having a laser flare on board. After all it is just safety equipment. Or a baseball bat (sporting equipment) for that matter.

Just a thought??

PS ---- Human Rights Watch Arms Project report has the following to say about lasers:

"Human Rights Watch believes that blinding laser weapons are unnecessarily cruel and injurious, and that the use of blinding laser weapons is repugnant to the public conscience."

If that's what HRW thinks, guess it can't be all that bad an idea


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

sailingdog said:


> I think you're a bit confused. A compound bow is generally what most bow hunters use in the United States. It looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My mistake...I own a Martin Compound and have a dear hanging on my wall taken by it...some how I read/thought Crossbow as my reference to it being illegal to Hunt with proves...Like I said last night I was off the wagon and headed for no where good....got there and back too hence slow to get to work this morning... First I've heard about pneumatics being illegal...but I haven't spearfish in 30 years.. might be a little tough to unquiver nock up and draw a bow in the heat of a confrontation though...an arbaly? spelling spear gun would still do the trick...are they illegal now too?

I like the Blinding lazor and *bear spray *ideas very much( Actually have some)....also when I planed on keeping the other boat on a morning I was going to rig up a simple alarm system that turned on a automotive automatic resetting type sirien and also rig it to turn on the spreader lights..should be easy to install and could be wired to trigger with pressure mats , infrared sensors or magnetic breaker contacts..


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Well, before anyone jumps me about firearms and protection, let me just say that I am an American and a Texan (from East Texas, on top of that). We pack. I do not use a pistol for protection. I realized long ago that I would be too nervous in that situation to hit anything that did not stand still. So I have a short-barrel 4-10 which only requires pointing north, south, east, or west to obliterate anything close.

I am not against weapons and guns for self protection. I am 100% against taking them where they are not legal or sneaking them aboard your boat. For those that do... what are you thinking?? True, by doing so you increase your odds of survival against an attack. But I have to believe that the odds of being discovered with firearms far outweighs the odds of being boarded, having time to get your hands on them, using them, surviving the encounter, then not STILL spending the rest of your life in a foreign pen.

- CD


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey Still, I read on CF about a guy that has two switches in his berth: one is a very bright (full) deck light, the other is a siren. I think that, coupled with a good internal locking mechanism and strong doors, is your best defense. It is not illegal - anywhere that I could imagine. If travelling with other boats, it seems a really safe and smart answer. 

I also carry a 25mm flare gun pistol and a 12ga pistol. I relalize that in some countries this is illegal, but in the ones where it is not and considered a safety item, you at least have some defense.

- CD


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Arrest Made*

riodulcechisme.com - Two suspects arrested in Esmeralda

Two suspects arrested in Esmeralda 
Written by Roy 
Thursday, 14 August 2008 
By ROY McNETT, Editor

Two suspects were arrested today by Guatemalan police in connection with the Aug. 9 brutal slaying of Dan Dryden and the serious injury to his wife, Nancy.

According to information received from El Periodico in Guatemala City, Carlos Ernesto Lemus Hernandez, 19, and his brother Elfido Concepcion Lemus Hernandez, 33, both of the village of Esmeralda, near Mario's Marina, were taken in custody after a search of their home resulted in the discovery of an ice pick, binoculars believed to have been taken from the Dryden's sailboat, s/v Sunday's Child, as well as a quantity of marijuana.

One source who had seen the body of Dryden said the fatal wounds appeared not to have been caused by a machete, but would be consistent with those inflicted by an ice pick. INGUAT has also confirmed that the wounds were made by an ice pick, not by a machete.

At the time of this writing, seven other houses in Esmeralda are being searched by police, according to sources.

The two suspects were said to be under the protection of a woman nicknamed "Reyna del Sur" (Queen of the South) of Morales, believed involved in various illegal activities in the area, including drugs and stolen outboard motors.

Several local Guatemalan residents confirm that the woman, who with her 14-year-old son who were killed last night near the Backpackers Hotel gate was indeed nicknamed "Reyna del Sur".


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

"Drugs and stolen outboard motors", huh??  

Wow! Never thought I'd hear those words in the same sentence... Maybe they hide the drugs in the motors? Must be a pretty tough place!!  

Sorry.. don't mind me. Just trying to add a bit of humour to a morbid topic.

Cameron


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Nice to see police getting the job done for once.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

>>>> Sailingdog said: pneumatic spear gun ... is often illegal in many places...

That's a first for me. Does anyone know where they are illegal? I really mean illegal to have on board, and not actively spearfishing with them.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

I believe it is illegal to have spearfishing equipment on board in the BVI.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Back to the originally topic for a moment. Two have been arrested in the murder after items related to the crime were found in their home.
Note that 4 men were on board the boat and continuing searches are being made by the police so hopefully more arrests will be made shortly.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

The crime spree continues with four other boats being victimized:

Latitude 38 - The West's Premier Sailing & Marine Magazine


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Erps...that happened a few days ago and the spree seems to have ended with the arrests and the deaths of a couple of reputed drug dealers. Apparently all inter-related.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

For those of you with additional interest in what is going on down there and hearing the cruising communities view...here is a good forum site:
Rio Dulce Chisme Vindicator :: View Forum - Rio Dulce Forum

I note that Geri who made SO many friends here (not!) on the Heather thread seems to have also done the same with the entire Rio Dulce cruising community!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Generally, leopards don't change their spots, even if they change what neighborhood they're in. 


camaraderie said:


> For those of you with additional interest in what is going on down there and hearing the cruising communities view...here is a good forum site:
> Rio Dulce Chisme Vindicator :: View Forum - Rio Dulce Forum
> 
> I note that Geri who made SO many friends here (not!) on the Heather thread seems to have also done the same with the entire Rio Dulce cruising community!


----------



## N0NJY (Oct 19, 2008)

I wanted to mention here.... 

I just got off the telephone with a broker in Florida.

One of the boats that was boarded around the time of Daniel Dryden's death is currently in Florida. The people who were on that boat are visiting the area and spoke to the broken to whom I'm speaking and they will back through this evening for dinner. 

They were not directly involved in the Sunday's Child attacks, but apparently the men who boarded this boat (I don't think I should mention the name of the boat at this time, as the people have not really gone too public apparently) were likely the same men.

I haven't been able to find out much more since those guys were arrested.

Does anyone know anything more about the outcome with the criminals?


----------

